# Anyone use GPS?



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting a GPS to use for biking, skiing and for driving directions. I like the idea of having more detail of the routes taken, and being able to play with the stats and post my trips. I've seen some neat 3D togographical routes on this site in the past which I really liked. So far, I've researched it a little and it seems a little on the expensive side, especially with all the extra software you need. 

Has anyone got one? Which model? How well does it work? What software do you use?


----------



## PeterMiller (Jan 13, 2004)

*Gps*

I've Only Got A Minute For A Quick Reply, But I've Got A Garmin Etrex That I Use. The Biggetsr Issue Is That You Need A Clear View Of The Sky In Order To Pick Up The Sattelite Signals. I Got It In December, So I'm Not Sure How It Will Work When The Trees Fill In With Leaves. I Took It Last Week On A Car Trip From Ny To Quebec, And It Worked Well For That. Also, The Software Gives Super Detailed Info...much Of Which You May Not Care About. Mine Came Loaded With A Basic North America Package Which Seems Pretty Sufficient. Lots Of Site On The Web Have Them Cheaper Than Stores. Ems Had It For $249 But I Thik I Only Paid $165.


----------



## r-kelly (Dec 24, 2003)

I have the Garmin E-trex also. Cool gadget! I use this software: Delorme Topo!. Its on www.delorme.com. It generates the 3-d maps and everything else.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Garmin Rino 120*

It's an FRS/GMRS radio and GPS in one unit which means if your buddy has one you see his position tracked every time he broadcasts. Even more, you can "poll" his radio for its position even if he is not talking. So someone who is injured can be located as long as his radio works.

It has all the usual GPS features, records tracks, acts as compass, you can set waypoints and navigate to them, set beep alrams for when you get next a target location. 8MB of memory for maps, etc. When I load the Metro map it acts as a portable yellow pages - shows businesses and phone numbers. You can ask for nearest (bike shop, mexican restaurant, etc.) and be shown a list with nearest first and map, not driving directions.

You can connect to a laptop (in a car, not a bike!) and see your progress on a map in real time.

PC software: The 3D looks OK on first impression but the underlying maps are not as good as Topo state series. A detailed topographic map is better (IMHO) and Topo's elevation profiles have more detail. I junked DeLorme. And DeLorme's software interface is a design from hell.

One more point, National Geographic has a download page for 100's of trails that users share. Some are just great!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Etrex vista here using mapsource and TOPO software. Example of tracking and downloading to TOPO software


----------



## JanT (Feb 4, 2004)

*Garmin emap*

I bought it for geocaching, but it has done fine mapping some bike trails. I keep it in the top, mesh part of my Camelbak Mule, and no problems. Software: Expert GPS.


----------



## ThatHurt (Jan 16, 2004)

I've got a Garmin GPS V. Great for outdoors and great in the car (has autorouting). Also and this is nice feature, is the antenna detaches. For a few bucks a radio shack the antenna rides on your strap of you camelbak while the unit is the outside pocket. Check ebay, sometime some good deals to be had.

As for software. The Garmin Topo date that can be bought extra is iffy on wether it's worth it. Go to national geographcis website and follow the links to the Topo software. It lets you create a route with USGS Wuad maps as the background. THen you can upload the route to your GPS. And of ride, do the oposite and you can see you route you travel with an elevation profile.

For car use, your stuck with MapSource and CitySelect. Without CitySelect you can on Autoroute on major roads. It will not take you from you house to the nearest 7-11. With CitySelect it will follow the roads with turn by turn directions.

go here. www.gpsinformation.com great review site, even better research site.


----------



## Albuquerque Rockhopper (Aug 21, 2003)

I have a Garmin ETrex Legend I bought new off Ebay, where you can get some good deals on new Garmins, and use it to make tracks of all my trails. I just started MTBing last season, so the group I hooked up with takes me on new trails that I track so that I can always follow them later myself. I bought Quakemap (www.quakemap.com) to overlay my tracks to aerial maps generated from the Terraserver online. It works really well. For 10 bux I cant complain, but will probably spring for the National Geographic Topo eventually. Here is an image of what Quakemap can do, the red is the highest elevation:


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

*mageallan sportrack pro and meridian color*

https://www.sidvision.org/images/Content/Trumbull-Map.jpg

I made that with my ST Pro (which is for sale...$150 with PC cable and car power cable). If you get TOPO you can make maps like mine, without TOPO the included basemap will not have the topo lines. BUT you can download all kinds of maps off the net. Also, with the ST Pro you can get Direct Route which turns your GPS into a handheld driving navigator. I use it all the time with my Color and its really amazing. Sure, it doesn't know the shortcuts, but it has not let me down in CT, NY, MA, NH, VT...I no longer ask for directions. Just an address. Oh, it also has a database of resturaunts, gas stations, malls, etc. Its the same system in Hetz Neverlost. So think hard and long about getting a DR capable Magellan.


----------



## jci (Jan 27, 2004)

I use a Garmin ETrex Legend GPS and found a couple free sets of software. GPS TrackMaker is a cool GPS map tool that I have used, just showing the tracks on a white background like this. USAPhotoMaps is a free terraserver viewer with your tracks superimposed as well, very trick.

I just bought a bike mount for my GPS to replace my cateye too


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Garmin Etrax*

I use an etrax also and then use expertgps or National Geographic Topo. NGEO has a cool elevation profile feature that I like. Works great in the desert but can eat up the batteries in canyons!

Chris


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I bought a Garmin V also, pretty much because I wanted the remote antenna option. It's a nice unit, not as compact as some but with loads of memory.

I use Maptech Terrain Navigator - USGS maps for all of New England and NY for $99. Superb product.


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

*Garmin 60C*

My friend just got one and I'm ordering mine today. It's new, has a color screen, tons more memory than the GPS V, auto routing, and a new shape. It's smaller than the GPS V and better suited to fit on a bike. They make a handlebar mount for it as well. The routes calculate QUICKLY, and the maps and stuff load so much faster than the V. It's considerably more expensive, but not rediculously.... especially if you already have the City Select Software. (You can use the software on up to two units.

Best one yet (my opinion)


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Harvo said:


> ... tons more memory than the GPS V, ...smaller than the GPS V ... and the maps and stuff load so much faster than the V.


OMG, are you implying that it's BETTER than the GPS V!?! But does it have remote antenna capabilities.....

Handlebar mount? There's no way I'd stick an expensive GPS unit on my handlebars unless I was riding rail-trails.


----------



## mugg (Jan 1, 2004)

*Garmin Forerunner 201*

I just got a Garmin Forerunner 201 to use specifically for running and biking. Works great so far even on cloudy days. For software I use Arcview and TOPO!

Best part is that it is small enough to wear as wristwatch.

Here are the specs:

• Easy-to-use right out of the box, no pace-setting calibrations necessary; GPS satellites calculate speed, distance and pace information
•	Compact ergonomic design mounts on a wristband and features an easy-to-read display
• Virtual Partner™ features lets you program time, distance and pace goals, then shows you if you're ahead or behind your goal
• Calculates calorie consumption based on users weight, distance traveled and hills climbed
• Records lap history by day and week; enough memory to store approximately two years of data
• Pace alarm sounds if you're either exceeding or slower than your programmed pace
• Time/distance alarm alerts you when you've reached a desired time or distance
• Navigation capabilities let you mark locations, find locations or navigate back to the starting point; mark and save 100 waypoints
• Display measures 1.5 x 0.9 inch; backlit for easy viewing in low light
• Water-resistant construction meets IPX7 standards; submersible 1-meter for 30 minutes
• Download free Garmin software to transfer data from your Forerunner 201 to your PC for storage and analysis
• Operates approximately 15 hours on it's rechargeable lithium ion battery
• Weighs 2.75 oz.
• Includes: wristband, A/C charger with PC interface, manual and quick-start guide







<P


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Wow, now THAT thing is cool. But does it have a remote antenna mount ;^D


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

Harvo said:


> My friend just got one and I'm ordering mine today.


Harvo,

Who are you ordering your 60C from? I'm planning on holding out for the 60CS, due out this week, which has all the same features as the 60C but adds a barometric altimeter and digital compass.

Thanks, Crash


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

radair said:


> But does it have remote antenna capabilities.....


Yes it does.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Well if it does, Garmin's not marketing that 'fact'.

http://www.garmin.com/products/gpsmap60c/


----------



## wvmtb (Jan 16, 2004)

*...but how well does it work?*

I am thinking of investing in some sort of GPS. But how well do they work in the woods with heavy tree coverage? I know in open areas the are pretty accurate, but with a lot of leaves/clouds between you and the satellites, I question thier abliity.


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

radair said:


> Well if it does, Garmin's not marketing that 'fact'.


radair,

If you're curios go to http://www.garmin.com/mobile/compare.jsp and select the GPS V and the GPS MAP 60C. That will compare features available on the two units. You'll see the 60CD does in fact have the ext. antenna hookup.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

wvmtb said:


> I am thinking of investing in some sort of GPS. But how well do they work in the woods with heavy tree coverage? I know in open areas the are pretty accurate, but with a lot of leaves/clouds between you and the satellites, I question thier abliity.


As long as they are not in your pack, pocket or under your body (eg when riding if you have it on your Hbar it might get obstructed to the point that it can loose the signal) they have good reception. I have been able to hike with mine in my pocket just fine in the winter. Come summer with the foliage its too much and I loose signal every now and then.

Thats one reason I got a Meridian Color. It can use an external antena. W/O it the sats are weak and I get maybe 3 or 4. With it I get 5 or more and full strength. These ext. antenas do a great job, and only drain your batteries a bit faster.

Another factor to look at is memory. Some (like my meridian) are using memory cards for extra space. Very handy for a number of reasons. I can have one with all my driving maps, another with all my topo maps, and dl/upload to them MUCH faster via card readers. Most GPS are still serial (LETS GO Magellan/Garmin!!!) so transfering that 60mb map can be quite painfully slow.

Also, GPS are easy to grow out of. I suggest getting more than you think you'll need. Color is great, easy to spot water and trails. Lots of memory is VERY important to most people. External antenas are a big plus. And the auto routing of the better units is worth the $50-100 extra.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

*USB GPS interface*



Doug said:


> Most GPS are still serial (LETS GO Magellan/Garmin!!!) so transfering that 60mb map can be quite painfully slow.


The first USB GPS I've heard of is the Garmin Rino 130, new this spring. It will work with either USB or serial. It's about time! It also adds electronic compass and barometric altimeter and bunches more memory over the Rino 120 (which is the one I have). BTW...60 meg map? I'm assuming that's because it's color? I can download VERY LARGE areas of 1:100,000 maps onto my 8mb Rino and I'm just fine. And if I'm only logging a trail I'm riding...I usually don't even download a map.

I've found that while tree cover can impact the satellite signal, topography is even worse. Even a steep 20' hill can screw up your signal if you're in the woods at the bottom of the hill.

I'm pretty satisfied with my Rino 120. The 1:100,000 scale MapSource topo maps are usually enough for me, but Garmin has intro'd 1:24,000 scale topos you can download to your GPS.

I use the MapSource topo maps to download to my GPS, and I use ArcView to view/save my tracks and waypoints. I've got a pretty nifty program called MN DNR Garmin that allows you to download ESRI shapefiles (.shp) onto your Garmin GPS, as well as save Garmin GPS data (waypoints, tracks, routes) as shapefiles.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

CrashTheDOG said:


> Harvo,
> 
> Who are you ordering your 60C from? I'm planning on holding out for the 60CS, due out this week, which has all the same features as the 60C but adds a barometric altimeter and digital compass.
> 
> Thanks, Crash


That's a smart move. Baro-aiding is used by GPS units electronically and it can substitute for a satallite, if the GPS only has 2 satalites in view you can get a 3D position with the baro feature, helpfull if you think you might be blocking satallites by terrain.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

*street maps=big files*

Ifyou use any of the auto routing or basic street mapping software the maps are huge. I have my local area (basically a bit square around northern Jersey, to albany and across to Cape Cod) on one card. Thats 59MB. I also have another 'travel card' with maps of cities I travel in (Chicago, Raliegh, L.A...those are 20+MB each.)

File size is the same, color or grey. I think the sofware in the GPSr knows how to interpret the data and make it different colors or just different sizes/shades of gray.



NateHawk said:


> The first USB GPS I've heard of is the Garmin Rino 130, new this spring. It will work with either USB or serial. It's about time! It also adds electronic compass and barometric altimeter and bunches more memory over the Rino 120 (which is the one I have). BTW...60 meg map? I'm assuming that's because it's color? I can download VERY LARGE areas of 1:100,000 maps onto my 8mb Rino and I'm just fine. And if I'm only logging a trail I'm riding...I usually don't even download a map.
> 
> I've found that while tree cover can impact the satellite signal, topography is even worse. Even a steep 20' hill can screw up your signal if you're in the woods at the bottom of the hill.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

Jm. said:


> That's a smart move.


That's me! Smart! All ways on my toes..... actually now that I think about it the only thing I know about GPS is that I want one, that and the fact that I'm such the tech-geek from hell that if you showed me the 60CS*T* model, the "T" standing for double sliced toaster, I'd buy it thinking it would come in handy some day  . Actually it would, when you're lost tree bark is always tastier toasted  ... my wife doesn't think I'm funny either.


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

*Yo Crash*

I get all my GPS stuff at GPSNow.com. They always beat everyone's prices on units and software.


----------



## crsouser (Feb 15, 2004)

*A mapping GPS?*

>


mugg said:


> I just got a Garmin Forerunner 201 to use specifically for >running and biking. Works great so far even on cloudy days. For software I >use Arcview and TOPO!
> >
> >Here are the specs:
> >--
> ...


----------



## gam (Mar 4, 2004)

I have an Extrex Summit, I've used it a couple of times to map trails which I have made, roughly mark climbing routes on bluffs that don't have a guidebook, used it some for bushwhacking, but it's hard to get lost around here and I've never really needed it except on a few desert trips. The most practical use I've gotten out of it is on overnight canoe trips on rivers I've never been down before, marking waypoints along the river and uploading them to the GPS, it can be hard to judge distance traveled when canoeing, it insures you camp somewhere near the halfway point and that you paddle hard enough to get out before dark. Great gadgets for the statistically inclined.


----------



## yuri (Mar 17, 2004)

*Few things to think about...*

I have a Garmin GPS Map76 and have used it extensively, particularly for trail mapping. I've been involved with making maps for some biking locations in addition to using the GPS data to help with Environmental Assessments for trail building permits. There are a few things to consider when buying, particularly for what you might want to use the unit for.

I bought this model specifically because it has:

- more sensitive antenna than the etrex (confirmed on several outings with etrex owners)
- feature to have external antenna (extra sensitivity and accuracy for mapping)
- map features

These can make a big difference out in the field, particularly if you can't pick up any satellites or you have a non-mapping GPS and a map without a coordinate system (quite common for trail maps). Non mapping units without any waypoints preprogrammed in will be useless if you have one of the typical trail maps that are actually little better than drawings since they don't have any coordinates or projections listed.

I would recommend taking a course or at least going out in the field with some borrowed units to try them out. I taught courses on GPS and it was amazing how many had bought non-mapping units and then really regretted it. Of course, you also need to understand map basics such as coordinates and projections; you defininitely want to know how to use a compass too!


----------



## crsouser (Feb 15, 2004)

*GPSs that are right for Mtn Biking*

Gam and Yuri,
I appreciate the feedback so far.

I have considered the same things when looking at GPSs, though after buying a Blur (well I placed an order for one) I am sort of cash strapped and so would like to control my costs (if I can). I am typically the type that can go walk into the woods for several hours and can easily find my way back with no problem. So I don't need a GPS for making sure I don't get lost. I basically would like one to tell me my speed, and to make maps. I am also relatively familar with GPSs and orienteering with just a map and compass. I mainly wondering which one would serve my cycling needs the best.

The one nice thing about the Etrex Vista ,which my friend bought when it first came out , is that it is compact enough to fit on the handle bar without being intrusive. The Magelleans and some of the new Garmins are much bigger and I figured that would both increase weight plus add a big clunky thing strapped to your handle bars. So I was wondering about opinions about that, as for example the GPSMap series by Garmin is about 30% larger (6.1x2.5x1.4) vs (4.4x2.0x1.2) than the Etrex series. Isn't that somewhat intrusive?

Christopher


----------



## yuri (Mar 17, 2004)

*Lots of interesting advice here....*

If you are using it for that purpose, I doubt you would have it on your bars, anyway. Don't forget that if you have a non-mapping unit you get a set of coordinates and perhaps, if you preloaded them, some waypoints on the screen. You will still need to carry a map that has a proper coordinate system and grid on it to reference your position. Also, these things, as with all battery-operated devices, always run out of juice just when you need them - particularly if you just spent the last 2 hours riding aimlessly watching yer handlebar-mounted GPS coordinates (which could be a hazard most good trails...)

I carry mine, when I feel I'm going to need it, in my camelbak or small backpack. I have the local trailsystem preloaded into the unit so finding my way around is pretty simple. But to have that preloaded took a fair amount of leg-work with the external battery and antenna, not to mention software tweaking. Otherwise I'm like the lost guy I met a couple of weeks ago with a non-mapping unit: completely lost but with a GPS that, when it could pick up some satellites, told him exactly where he was in UTM coordinates. That, of course, was useless information since he had no map...He was scared to keep using the GPS in the cold (for direction-following) since the batteries were getting low.

A compass would have done him much better 'cause at least you can set a bearing and follow it!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

*handlebar mounting*

Another reason not to mount your GPSr to your handlebars is that your body can interfere with your satellite reception if your body is between the GPSr and the satellite. Best to keep your GPSr in an outside pocket of your pack so it can get a better signal.



crsouser said:


> Gam and Yuri,
> I appreciate the feedback so far.
> 
> I have considered the same things when looking at GPSs, though after buying a Blur (well I placed an order for one) I am sort of cash strapped and so would like to control my costs (if I can). I am typically the type that can go walk into the woods for several hours and can easily find my way back with no problem. So I don't need a GPS for making sure I don't get lost. I basically would like one to tell me my speed, and to make maps. I am also relatively familar with GPSs and orienteering with just a map and compass. I mainly wondering which one would serve my cycling needs the best.
> ...


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

You can find the Garmin 60 C here for $369.. I have purchased from this store before and they have been great.. I bought Magellan Meridian from them last year and so far it has been flawless..


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

SwissBuster said:


> I'm thinking about getting a GPS to use for biking, skiing and for driving directions. I like the idea of having more detail of the routes taken, and being able to play with the stats and post my trips. I've seen some neat 3D togographical routes on this site in the past which I really liked. So far, I've researched it a little and it seems a little on the expensive side, especially with all the extra software you need.
> 
> Has anyone got one? Which model? How well does it work? What software do you use?


I've got two Garmin units: an Etrex Vista and GPSMap 76S. Of the two, the 76S has a much better antenna and larger screen, but isn't as compact as the Vista. The Vista has it all over the 76S for ease of use - the interface is much simpler and user friendly - and is far lighter. I mount the Vista on my road bike handlebar to map training routes and help keep a training log.

As far as mountain biking goes, I think the 76S and an external antenna mounted to my helmet would do well. As the unit can accept any external power source between 10 and 32v, I can make an adapter for my light battery and run the unit damn near forever for not a lot more weight than I usually carry. The downside is I'd have to carry it in a pouch or pocket, it is far too large for handlebar use and the cords would be very annoying...


----------



## MSB (Jul 30, 2004)

Harvo said:


> My friend just got one and I'm ordering mine today. It's new, has a color screen, tons more memory than the GPS V, auto routing, and a new shape. It's smaller than the GPS V and better suited to fit on a bike. They make a handlebar mount for it as well.


The handlebar mount is seriously flawed though! It is rather easy to loose your unit - I know from first hand experience 

For mounting on a bike I'd rather stick with an etrex. Even though my etrex kept turning itself off during rough riding, a turned off GPS is still better than a lost one.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Topo Maps*



SwissBuster said:


> So far, I've researched it a little and it seems a little on the expensive side, especially with all the extra software you need.
> 
> Has anyone got one? Which model? How well does it work? What software do you use?


Topo maps in Europe are pricey, if available. . I'm pretty sure the only source for topo maps of CH is http://www.swisstopo.ch/en/digital/SM50.htm. CHF 195 apiece or CHF 595 for all four. Ouch. And that's only for Switzerland. Expect to pay similar for the rest of Europe, with some exceptions.

Bruce


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*6 months wiser now.*



notaknob said:


> Topo maps in Europe are pricey, if available. I'm pretty sure the only source for topo maps of CH is http://www.swisstopo.ch/en/digital/SM50.htm. CHF 195 apiece or CHF 595 for all four. Ouch.


Wierd how this thread re-surfaced just as I am reconsidering GPS.

Anyway, I read up on GPS more and decided that the device I want doesn't exist yet, at least at a reasonable price. Once I ditched the idea of turn-by-turn directions, I realised that I could pick up a far cheaper device and spare myself the cost of all the software. The GPS then becomes a high-tech training partner or route mapper, so I'm probably going to fork out for the Garmin Foretrex 201 (which didn't exist when this thread was started). Its my birthday soon...

Notaknob - I found this site which has the Swiss topo maps a little cheaper. I'm still working on, er, considerably cheaper sources like eDonkey.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*B-day treat*



SwissBuster said:


> Wierd how this thread re-surfaced just as I am reconsidering GPS.


Somebody probably figured out it was your birthday and re-surfaced it. I've always been stunned at the price of topo-maps over here. If you search hard enough, you can find coverage of most of the North America for free, sometimes even sat photos. Here, I feel lucky that I can get stuff from expedia using GPSDrive.

I might be down you way this weekend if I can convince my ball & chain to go. Feel up to doing a guided tour of some local stuff? If I get down there, I have a big old magellan yellow/black that you can play around with.

Bruce


----------



## 8Trak (Jan 20, 2004)

*gps*

People seem to have lots of good advice, but I'll add my two cents.

I bought an Etrex (vista?) and software, mainly to map trails, calculate elevation profiles, etc. Basically, a bit of a toy. Thought I might use it in the car to find the closest taqueria from various trailheads, but don't use it for that.

However, I *have* used it at least twice to reorient myself after getting a bit turned around on unfamiliar trails. In both cases I wasn't in danger of getting lost in the wilderness, but it was definitely helpful. I generally keep it in the mesh pocket on my camelbak and it seems to get a signal pretty well there.

The current speed from the GPS unit seems pretty accurate when compared to my car's speedometer and my bike computer. Let me know I just managed to crack 50mph on my snowboard (I've yet to get that fast on a bike)  [disclaimer: I did my snowboard top-speed on a late-season weekday, on a wide groomer with absolutely no one in sight... everyone, including patrolers, were cruising fast that day]


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*Could be a gathering! Paging Ripzalot!!*



notaknob said:


> I might be down you way this weekend if I can convince my ball & chain to go. Feel up to doing a guided tour of some local stuff?


I will probably have a soccer game on Saturday, but could be up for Sunday. I might be in PDS, and if Ripzalot is on form he will be there too. Otherwise, there is plenty of riding in the Jura. Where exactly were you planning to be?


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Down to CH*



SwissBuster said:


> I will probably have a soccer game on Saturday, but could be up for Sunday. I might be in PDS, and if Ripzalot is on form he will be there too. Otherwise, there is plenty of riding in the Jura. Where exactly were you planning to be?


Not really sure. Just thought of getting out this weekend to the mountains. Either heading to the Vorarlberg or down your way. Anywhere to escape 80% humidity...

I'll shoot you a pm if we go to the PDS area. Theres a guy I ride with who's never did the gravity assist method of riding. At €19 a day for a lift ticket, it's high on my list.

Bruce


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*Mini-gathering possibility.*



notaknob said:


> I'll shoot you a pm if we go to the PDS area.


OK. Gav AT buster.co.uk



notaknob said:


> Theres a guy I ride with who's never did the gravity assist method of riding.


Ripzalot is your man. He's there every weekend and knows the area well. But I'm up for it too!

PS Just, er, "found" a copy of SwissTopo which works. 
PPS I go to the Voralberg for work every month. I'd be interested in ride reports, trail descriptions, or other local knowledge.


----------



## fullsuspfuture (May 20, 2004)

*Geko 201 + eMapZone*

For something that will record where you went the Garmin Geko 201 is probably one of the simplest/lightest/cheapest options (what I got a year ago, before the Foretrex came out).

Good:
Light
Small
Cheap
Basic GPS functionality + upload/download points/tracks to computer

Not so good:
Powers on accidently easily (in your bag)
Not advanced with database/maps etc.
Not spectacular battery life
Serial (not USB) connection

For software: your quickest option to overlay on topo maps for Switzerland is the SwissTopo 50 product.

If all you want is to get elevation profiles or 3d tracks you can spin/zoom try 'CarteSurTable' (original French version) or the english version 'eMapZone'.
With this product you can also scan and calibrate your own paper maps to use as the base.

However for just elevation profiles, I find that a CicloMaster CM436M bike computer (comes with altimeter and computer interface) gives good results with less effort.

With the GPS it seems inevitable you'll get some junk points that you'll have to delete/modify to get something accurate (especially in the altitude direction, although maybe a GPS with built in barometric altimeter avoids these issues). Basically the junk points come from when you are in a gorge, under a bridge, heavy tree cover, etc.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

wvmtb said:


> I am thinking of investing in some sort of GPS. But how well do they work in the woods with heavy tree coverage? I know in open areas the are pretty accurate, but with a lot of leaves/clouds between you and the satellites, I question thier abliity.


1.5ghz goes through trees and clouds just fine...

Big stone buildings and real REAL narrow rock canyons..not so well, but trees and clouds are not an issue.


----------



## abby111 (Feb 26, 2009)

SwissBuster said:


> I'm thinking about getting a GPS to use for biking, skiing and for driving directions. I like the idea of having more detail of the routes taken, and being able to play with the stats and post my trips. I've seen some neat 3D togographical routes on this site in the past which I really liked. So far, I've researched it a little and it seems a little on the expensive side, especially with all the extra software you need.
> 
> Has anyone got one? Which model? How well does it work? What software do you use?


good idea , GPS can help a lot , i will get on too


----------

